
Bitcoin for rent happening in the Philippines now - pmorle
http://owners.trueproperty.ph/2014/02/07/things-just-got-real-for-digital-currency-in-the-philippines/
======
shellox1
When I've tried to read the article I got 404 response, so just in case that
happens again:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://owners.trueproperty.ph/2014/02/07/things-
just-got-real-for-digital-currency-in-the-philippines/)

------
cmaitchison
[http://www.trueproperty.ph/A-139144383731](http://www.trueproperty.ph/A-139144383731)

I don't know what the laws regarding kicking out tenants in the Phillipines
are, but I'd hate to be the landlord locked into this lease if the price of
bitcoin drops significantly.

~~~
DrStalker
Or the the renter stuck paying if the price of bitcoin goes up massively. (and
would that count as an increase in rent if there is any sort of rent control
or limitation on how much rent can increase by?)

~~~
furyg3
The same could happen with any currency (and does). Your rent would not
fluctuate if the price of cars/tvs/food went up in the middle of your
contract.

------
vertis
This seems like a terrible idea for all concerned. The price of bitcoin is
anything but stable.

You'd pretty much want to pay the whole term up front to avoid regret on
either side.

~~~
jaekwon
I've seen my bitcoin holdings rise and fall by orders of magnitude, but mostly
it rises. You can get used to it if you have a bit of a buffer for living
expenses.

It's no more irrational than being an entrepreneur.

~~~
thenmar
It's quite a bit more irrational than being an entrepreneur, especially if
you've invested so much of your money in bitcoin that living expenses are a
"buffer".

~~~
jaekwon
If you do the calculations, you might find that the expected utility return
from investment in Bitcoin is much greater than the expected utility return
from bootstrapping a business.

------
trollian
Presumably this is connected to this kind of thing:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25729140](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25729140)

------
pmorle
Hey everyone. Sorry you had a bad experience after I posted this. We got a lot
of traffic and the site went down. We are working on resolving it now.

------
Windwaker
Aaaaand, it's gone.

------
iconcrusher
Link works for me.

~~~
shellox1
Maybe they've restarted the server. Before it was just timing out and later
returned 404, that's why I've posted the link to the google cache.

~~~
iconcrusher
More like spinning up a few more AWS instances :0

